# Pink and Purple eyeshadow tutorial



## delidee32 (Aug 25, 2007)

LINK ABOVE

Face: 
Clinique Super defense for oily combination skin
All about eyes
Benefit foundation stick in Hop Scotch
Benefit concealer in Boi-ing # 3


Eyes:
Mac Fresco Rose 
Clinique Disco Rose over Mac Fresco Rose
Mally's Chelsea Plum on Outer Lid (light Purple)
Mally's Chelsea Plum on Crease (dark Purple)
The body shop's Eye Shimmer # 6 (no name)
Benefit ruby roo eye shimmer on middle of lid
Mally's eye liner in Black ( I dont know why it looks purple)
Mascara in Loreal Voluminous
Benefit Brow Zing in dark for eyebrows

Cheeks:
Bobbi Brown's Sand Pink

Lips:
L/L avon eu de Rose
The body shop # 13 (sorry no name)

Night look
Added more L/L all over lip then more L/G
Added Ardell False Lashes
Glam Black from Pink Sephora on Crease
The body shop Shimmer waves on cheeks as highlight
Enjoy and thanks for viewing.


----------



## M.I.A. (Aug 26, 2007)

YOU LOOK BEAUTIFUL!

i love this tut....great job


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you, it was my first hopefully next time it will be better.


----------



## breathless (Sep 3, 2007)

great set up! never seen a tut like this before.


----------

